#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Kodi

## klong toey

Been messing around with Kodi for a few days little tricky to set up but used this video today.
Certainly has made it more user friendly i have got all the television channels up and running now.Got Iptv Stalker up and running,best addon found so far is Navi X 
Only failure so far can't get the Mx Live Thai Tv addon to work not that bothered for myself but Gert wanted me to try and get it working.
Anyone else recommend any addons i am still a newbie to this program.

----------


## baldrick

Phoenix had some Thai channels in its international list - some of them worked

Thai TV

MX and uPlayHD are listed on this page with their repositories

----------


## harrybarracuda

20 Best Kodi addons in 2015 to help you cut the cord

----------


## klong toey

^/^^Thanks have managed to get a few of the Thai channels to work.
Its working well in the UK hopefully will be just as good back in Thailand don't want to miss the last of the MOTO GP. :Smile: .

----------


## klong toey

Another link to help set up Kodi.
Tutorial : Iptv .Xbmc .Simple tv .Android

----------


## klong toey

SuperRepo has plenty of addons.
Download Kodi addons and XBMC plugins from SuperRepo. We have over 2.900 addons in our index including the top 10 video addons and best live streams. Supercharge your tv or multimedia center for free in 5 minutes.

https://superrepo.org/

----------


## harrybarracuda

> SuperRepo has plenty of addons.
> Download Kodi addons and XBMC plugins from SuperRepo. We have over 2.900 addons in our index including the top 10 video addons and best live streams. Supercharge your tv or multimedia center for free in 5 minutes.
> 
> https://superrepo.org/


The trouble is that it's difficult to sort the wheat out from the chaff.

Most of them are shyte and don't work 90% of the time.

----------


## klong toey

^True i been doing a Google search to get some info on the addon before installing.

----------


## boloa

More of the sports channels work here in Thailand if you have a good VPN with a UK and US IP's depending on where the stream is coming from !

Best of the rest for sport  :Smile: 

Vdub25          https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-ins...-on-kodi-xbmc/

UK Turks        https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-h...sts-kodi-xbmc/

Sportsdevil        https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-man...devil-on-xbmc/

Zeus         https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-h...o-add-on-kodi/

Gorilla streams       https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-h...o-add-on-kodi/

Pak india Live        https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-ins...ndia-for-xbmc/

Phoenix       https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-ins...enix-for-xbmc/

BTW Fusion ( last Download on the list )  is the best Kodi Config Wizard set up hub   IMHO  :Smile:

----------


## boloa

Kodi now has Mobdro  :Smile: 

Kodi Mobdro Install Guide - Popular IPTV Option

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Kodi now has Mobdro 
> 
> Kodi Mobdro Install Guide - Popular IPTV Option


Not bad, and while looking at that page I notice Genesis recently got upgraded as well.

----------


## Dillinger

Cheers for the vdub link Boloa. I watched the footy on there last night. Very good. 

I only really use genesis on there

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Kodi now has Mobdro 
> 
> Kodi Mobdro Install Guide - Popular IPTV Option


Buffers a lot more than Stalker though (which hardly ever does these days).

----------


## klong toey

Just installed ISRAELIVE happy Gert got loads of Thai Channels and they work.

HOW TO INSTALL ISRAELIVE ADD-ON FOR KODI | Kodi Now

----------


## Perota

> Just installed ISRAELIVE happy Gert got loads of Thai Channels and they work.
> 
> HOW TO INSTALL ISRAELIVE ADD-ON FOR KODI | Kodi Now


Sorry no can do.

http://www.bdsmovement.net/

----------


## Dillinger

Nice find KT. All those Thai channels work on that Israelive 

I don't know whether to show the missus or not when she gets home :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

Oh we have an antisemite amongst us lets hope the Greeks are okay.

Installed Zeus today which installs a better program menu than Isrealive Thai channels work, its the first addon that i have tried that has got Syfy channel to stream. 
Zeus Video Addon For Kodi / Xbmc,ZEUS VIDEO Repository | Tutorial : Iptv .Xbmc .Simple tv .Android

----------


## Perota

> Oh we have an antisemite amongst us lets hope the Greeks are okay.
> 
> Installed Zeus today which installs a better program menu than Isrealive Thai channels work, its the first addon that i have tried that has got Syfy channel to stream. 
> Zeus Video Addon For Kodi / Xbmc,ZEUS VIDEO Repository | Tutorial : Iptv .Xbmc .Simple tv .Android


As absurd as being labelled whites hater when demonstrating against the apartheid in the 80's. Boycott is peaceful and effective. But up to you ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> 
> Oh we have an antisemite amongst us lets hope the Greeks are okay.
> 
> Installed Zeus today which installs a better program menu than Isrealive Thai channels work, its the first addon that i have tried that has got Syfy channel to stream. 
> Zeus Video Addon For Kodi / Xbmc,ZEUS VIDEO Repository | Tutorial : Iptv .Xbmc .Simple tv .Android
> 
> 
> As absurd as being labelled whites hater when demonstrating against the apartheid in the 80's. Boycott is peaceful and effective. But up to you ...


I'm guessing the Israeli hackers that made this are anti-government, so you are pissing on the wrong hydrant my son.

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> 
> Oh we have an antisemite amongst us lets hope the Greeks are okay.
> 
> Installed Zeus today which installs a better program menu than Isrealive Thai channels work, its the first addon that i have tried that has got Syfy channel to stream. 
> Zeus Video Addon For Kodi / Xbmc,ZEUS VIDEO Repository | Tutorial : Iptv .Xbmc .Simple tv .Android
> 
> 
> As absurd as being labelled whites hater when demonstrating against the apartheid in the 80's. Boycott is peaceful and effective. But up to you ...


Quite why a racist wants to start preaching their vile ideology on a thread about computer programs is beyond me.
But up to you so preach away racist.

----------


## Dillinger

I have it working on my android phone now. 

Won't need a magazine in the loo anymore :Smile:

----------


## WeallyWong

I tried Kodi a few weeks ago, primarily for the sports and thought it a bit crap. Luckily, there's now a Thai based solution that has all the UK sports channels for 8k a year, so I'll be using that instead.

----------


## Perota

> Originally Posted by Perota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by klong toey
> ...


The only thing i'll agree with you is it has nothing to do with this thread. But the same can be said about the kid who was burned alive by your evil friends. You have to fight the beast wherever it shows its ugly head.

----------


## spliff

Can anyone recomend a good box? Thinking about this one from GB free reg shipping to Thailand and under 2000THB.

MXIII - G TV Box Android 5.1 1000M LAN-69.99 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com

This page has boxes w/ kodi preinstalled.

http://www.gearbest.com/kodi-_gear/

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Can anyone recomend a good box? Thinking about this one from GB free reg shipping to Thailand and under 2000THB.
> 
> MXIII - G TV Box Android 5.1 1000M LAN-69.99 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com
> 
> This page has boxes w/ kodi preinstalled.
> 
> Kodi Best Deals + Free Shipping | GearBest.com


Cheaper on Amazon, plus you can read some reviews.


http://www.amazon.com/Amlogic-Cortex...RKVX90Z7Z0RTAQ

----------


## Dillinger

It's a doddle to put kodi on the Android box yourself, spliff. 

You just plug your box into your TV and Ethernet then go to kodi.com on your TV and download the kodi version you want straight from the browser and onto your box. It's the ARM Android you need for the box. 
They do bring out new versions quite often so you are better off knowing how to do that yourself anyhow. 
Kt's vid in the op is the best guide you'll find and will save you days of pulling your hair out and will install everything you'll need to get up and running. 

I have an M8 box, might be dated now I don't know. It's on Android 4.2 still. It's good though, as well as having kodi, you also have googles play store to download any app or games you want, a browser, plus you can plug a hard drive into it and play all your movies and music collection through it.
It also has miracast so you can watch or listen to stuff off your mobile too.

----------


## baldrick

> Installed Zeus today


to save people a few minutes who installed this to keep the missus happy

in zeus - live streams -> country --> thai  and then choose the latest update from the list and away you go




> It's a doddle to put kodi on the Android box yourself, spliff.


it is also a doddle to install it on your computer - if you have a dual screen setup you can watch on one screen and post twaddle on teak door on the other

----------


## klong toey

> in zeus - live streams -> country --> thai


Yes figured that out not going to try much else now Zeus and Navi X seem to cover most.
Gets a bit confusing if you keep installing loads of addons i am just trying to get Stalker working again having mac address issues .

----------


## boloa

> .
> Gets a bit confusing if you keep installing loads of addons i am just trying to get Stalker working again having mac address issues .


This worked for me   :Smile: 




You must uninstall stalker addons and use the old version zip as below ....plus make sure you set the Auto update to never ( as the You Tube) 

Older Version of IPTV STALKER Required (Download from Mega)    Zip  link on the You Tube 



I used the 55 55 55 mac address as the You Tube .....been working for 3 days now with no problems  :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

^Thanks for that will give it a go. :Smile:

----------


## boloa

I'm using Kodi on Windows and P2P Streams stopped working for me a while back. Peer to Peer is a great way of watching live sports streams and on a busy football night with more people using peer to peer a good stream is easy to find.
If your using Android you can download Torrent Stream Controller but as I'm on Windows I've found a newish addon called P2P Sports. It works in the same way as P2P Streams addon but it uses Plexus.

So first of all download Plexus into Kodi.........  https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-h...m-add-on-kodi/

Then download Sopcast .....  https://github.com/enen92/program.pl...-configuration

Then make sure you have your Acestreams client enabled in your programs list ,if not you can find the addon here......    AceStream Client Addon for XBMC & Kodi

Then dowload the P2P Sport addon....  P2P Sport Add-on For Kodi / Xbmc Download And How to Install | Tutorial : Iptv .Xbmc .Simple tv .Android

I know it sounds like a bit of a rigmarole but when Saturday comes and your sitting on the sofa with your feet up ,a beer in hand and a great quality stream playing your match of choice you will know it was worth the effort  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

maybe easier to follow to install p2p streams - though I am not getting it to work yet - want the cricket

https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-ins...ams-xbmc-os-x/

----------


## boloa

> maybe easier to follow to install p2p streams - though I am not getting it to work yet - want the cricket
> 
> https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-ins...ams-xbmc-os-x/


That is for P2P streams ( which I said 'doesn't work' )  ,you need P2P sports to work with Plexus but it's been taken off that Natko repo and now can only be found by typing in P2P on the Addon Installer search !  :Wink: 

For Cricket you want Pak India Live ....they have HD and SD streams of Star Sports in the sports section  :Smile:  https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-ins...ndia-for-xbmc/


Here is the Starsport TV schedule....   http://tvguide.starsports.com/Home.aspx

----------


## baldrick

I have Plexus installed and Natko repository and Media Sources P2P sport enabled

I will keep playing with it as I get stutters with the Zeus streams

but the problem will be that when I get it to work I will not be able to explain to anyone what I did  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

There have been loads of complaints over the weekend about how bad Sky Sports channels worked on Zeus, Phoenix, VDub, etc.

Didn't have that problem with Stalker.

Zeus are now doing a 5 quid a month HD channel deal, but I don't know what channels are in it (and I don't care).

----------


## boloa

> There have been loads of complaints over the weekend about how bad Sky Sports channels worked on Zeus, Phoenix, VDub, etc.
> 
> Didn't have that problem with Stalker.
> 
> Zeus are now doing a 5 quid a month HD channel deal, but I don't know what channels are in it (and I don't care).


There's a newish addon out called Dexter TV......works great and has the same CH's as Stalker ( almost ) and it's FREE  :Smile:  


https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-h...r-tv-for-kodi/

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes and that was playing up over the weekend too... as was Ccloud... and Wolf... and Pear....

----------


## boloa

Also there is another newish addon called Daffys IPTV VOD List ...the guy running it has just uploaded it onto a new server today .......  it's worth  look at  :Wink:  




https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-h...fys-iptv-kodi/

----------


## boloa

> Yes and that was playing up over the weekend too... as was Ccloud... and Wolf... and Pear....


*Dexter TV* was/is working fine for me ,so much so I've taken off my IPTV Stalker addon as I have to keep fooking about with the Mac address to get it to work.
I could pay for Stalker but I don't believe in paying for stolen goods  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

That's nice, you like your stolen goods free.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Talking of which, my spidey senses tell me that someone is really going to piss off USTVNow....





> Dear ustvnow customer/client, 
> 
> We are emailing you today because of an unfortunate circumstance that has taken place. Im sure many of you have heard about the growing copyright laws accross North America and how it is affecting bussinesses such as ours. Well today marks both a positive and negative day for ustvnow customers. 
> 
> Unfortunately ustvnow is being forced to close its doors due to some copyright problems however we have been given some time for users to move over to another company that we were able to secure a percentage within. The company is called UseMyTv.com . This company is similar to ustvnow but also different. At ustvnow you were always limited to just 25-30 channels , all of which were based out of the United States. 
> 
> The difference with Usemytv.com is that you get access to over 200 channels in HD , all of which are available to users from anywhere in the world, and also include channels from around the world. This means that you will get access to popular channels from the United States including Espn, Fox Sports, Abc, Nbc, Cbs, Fox, Usa Network, and more; popular channels from the United Kingdom including Sky Sports, Box nation, At The Races, Espn UK, and more; popular channels from Canada including Sportsnets, TSNs, Locals and more. With this we also have guaranteed as well as upon request coverage of your favorite sports like every NFL game, every NHL game, every NBA game, every EPL game, and more. 
> 
> The price at UseMyTV.com currently is just 9.99 however that is the price only for the next few days because we are sending this email to users for the first time. Once it gets closer to the end of the month in which USTVNow will be no more functional, the price at UseMyTV.com will jump to 29.99 per month. However if you signup today and get yourself locked in at just 9.99 , we will honor that price from now on for an unlimited ammount of time. 
> ...

----------


## david44

Inside Siam

Welcome

All local channels free
British basic pack 200 baht 30 days
Other add n for movies sport goat fanciers

Pay via paypal or rue money vouchers at any 7/11
Streams 99% ok odd blip in torrential rain bu I think that even my fiber optic slows

----------


## david44

You needa $32 gizmo plus a wireless mouse but its very easy to set up,evem a moron like me can do it

----------


## david44

This box'll do it for £20 $35 baht 1200
Original Android TV Box CS918G Plus Quad Core S805 1GB/8GB Mini PC XBMC kodi installed with bluetooth for online stream tv video-in Set-top Boxes from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

----------


## david44

Mouse from pennies  spen £50 on a proper one

2014 Ultra Thin USB Optical Wireless Mouse 2.4G Receiver Super Slim Mouse For Computer PC Laptop Desktop 5 Candy color FDA1051-in Mice from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

----------


## boloa

> That's nice, you like your stolen goods free.


Free is always good  :Smile:  Thats why so many people use Torrent Downloads and it was you Harry that talked me into trying out Kodi,so thanks for that one  :Wink: 
Loads of Kodi addons sites are now jumping on the bandwagon and are trying to charge for something that was set-up to give people free access to TV/Sports streams.
For 90% of the time the free sites work great but on a Saturday the free addon's servers can get overloaded which can cause buffering for some users
So far this EPL Season I have watched every game I've wanted to watch but by having multiple addons it give you a greater chance of finding a good stream.Last Sunday both games were shown on NBCSN and all the regular sites had great HD streams that didn't buffer. The only problem I've had was the Man U v Liverpool game but in the end found a watchable stream that didn't buffer on Sportsdevil.
Dexter TV is one of the best free addons IMO at the moment but I can see this going to a paid service ( like many other good addons) in the near future  :Sad:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> That's nice, you like your stolen goods free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free is always good  Thats why so many people use Torrent Downloads and it was you Harry that talked me into trying out Kodi,so thanks for that one 
> ...



There are lots of scumbags taking other peoples' Kodi Builds, sticking them on Fire sticks or Android boxes and selling them as "jailbroken" Kodi or whatever.

If someone puts a bit of work into something, I'm happy to donate. It's a shame that there are such unscrupulous bastards out there, because they are essentially going to kill the golden goose.

----------


## baldrick

P2P is logically the best way for streaming if it can be made to work reliably

else servers will just get overloaded

----------


## david44

> P2P is logically the best way for streaming if it can be made to work reliably
> 
> else servers will just get overloaded


agreed ut content owners wont like it

----------


## harrybarracuda

Zeus has apparently been canned due to heat from the copyright police.

----------


## klong toey

> Zeus has apparently been canned due to heat from the copyright police.


None of the Sky or Discovery channels work today they were working yesterday.
http://koditips.com/breaking-zeus-shutting-down/

----------


## baldrick

^^ so it seems




> Guys I have some pretty bad news. Due to various pressures and the legal issues with hosting streams, Hakamac is closing Zeus.
> The very real threat of being caught and a possible prison sentence means he doesn’t want to do this.
> Everyone who donated to Zeus in recent weeks will be refunded. This isn’t a scam. They will be refunded as soon as they’re processed.
> This has come as a shut I can tell you, and no doubt the rumour mill will be in full swing, but you will all be refunded and I’d appreciate you telling ppl that is the case.
> I want to thank my amazing admin team and everyone of you for your support over the weeks and months.
> I’m gutted its ending like this and I’m sorry to let you all down.

----------


## david44

No Zeus is good noose?

----------


## baldrick

> No Zeus is good noose?


rwc starts on sunday - it is a foul

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by david44
> 
> No Zeus is good noose?
> 
> 
> rwc starts on sunday - it is a foul


Should be okay its on ITV in the UK so it will be on  Filmon.

----------


## boloa

New TV/Sports addons seem to be coming out on a Daily basis these days .....here's the latest on called Streamstorm TV  :Wink: 

https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-h...m-tv-for-kodi/

----------


## harrybarracuda

Dexter is good but I think they are nicking the streams from Stalker.

 :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

Kodi is ok but torrents are better and more efficient.

----------


## Dillinger

You can't watch a live torrent

----------


## boloa

> You can't watch a live torrent



You can with Plexus ( acestream ) and P2P sports ...watching Sky Sports 1 now with 37 seeders  :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

Just installed Streamstorm  channels tried Discovery,Sky Atlantic and UK Gold were working.

StreamStorm TV Add-On For Kodi / Xbmc (FANTASTIC IPTV) | Tutorial : Iptv .Xbmc .Simple tv .Android
http://repo.streamstorm.tv/

----------


## can123

I have just downloaded Kodi for Android. None of the add-ons mentioned in the posts above are shown in the menu. Obviously, those that have been shut down will not be there but I think I must be doing something wrong.

Can anybody recommend an add-on for old flms that really works, please ? Once I have the thing working I can experiment.

Thank you.

----------


## boloa

> I think I must be doing something wrong.


Sounds like it ......... Dexter and Stormstreams are working fine !

Best addon for Films IMHO is Movie4k.to  :Wink: 

https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-ins...-to-xbmc-kodi/

----------


## can123

Thanks. I have downloaded the basic Kodi program. On opening it gives the menu across the centre of the screen and then when I press on Videos it opens up a menu to the left of the sreen. The add-ons that you mention are not there. How do I update the list of add-ons, please, or, alternatively, how do I search for them ?

Thanks

----------


## klong toey

^Follow the instructions on this site it will get you started. StreamStorm TV Add-On For Kodi / Xbmc (FANTASTIC IPTV) | Tutorial : Iptv .Xbmc .Simple tv .Android

----------


## boloa

> Thanks. I have downloaded the basic Kodi program. On opening it gives the menu across the centre of the screen and then when I press on Videos it opens up a menu to the left of the sreen. The add-ons that you mention are not there. How do I update the list of add-ons, please, or, alternatively, how do I search for them ?
> 
> Thanks


You have to do a set up wizard first.....Fusion is the best .


https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-ins...mc-hub-wizard/

----------


## can123

Thanks, just found my first TV programme !

----------


## boloa

> Thanks, just found my first TV programme !


It's a bit of a learning curve but I'm sure with a bit of googling and watching some You Tubes you will get it mastered in no-time  :Smile:

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> 
> Thanks, just found my first TV programme !
> 
> 
> It's a bit of a learning curve but I'm sure with a bit of googling and watching some You Tubes you will get it mastered in no-time



It's brilliant ! I have been too busy to learn it during the last few weeks. The future son in law told me it was good and it bloody well is ! I could watch the Chelsea v Arsenal game today if I wanted.

I told BT to get stuffed a few months because they were a dishonest company and had effectively stolen money from me. They also tried to blackmail me by refusing me to have fast broadband with the company of my choice. They said my telephone was at a different address. Truth is that my post code had been altered by Royal Mail. It was good enough for them to receive payment but not good enough to allow me to get broadband from somebody else. I won in the end but now I hate BT. The prospect of being able to watch their stuff for nothing is great. Thieving bastards ! Pack of liars, the lot of them.

----------


## boloa

For anybody that can't get Kodi working or don't want to use it then here is a good site for Basic Sports Cnannels ...ie Skysports 1-5 , Eurosport 1 and 2 and BTsports 1-2 + others   :Smile:  

http://mamahd.com/watch-sky-sports-1-live-stream-1.html   ( make sure you have an Addblocker set up first and click on the small crosses to get the full screen option to open   :Wink:  ) 


MamaHD also have a section on the Kodi SportsDevil Addon  :Wink:

----------


## bsnub

Kodi is garbage. If you are on private trackers then it is a waste of time.

----------


## boloa

12:45 Premier League : Chelsea – Arsenal  on BT Sport 1 at 18:45 ( Thai Time )  :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

> make sure you have an Addblocker set up first and click on the small crosses to get the full screen option to open )


You can right click on the page open inspect element the blue writing highlighted just click delete node.

Easiest way if you use Circfree tv.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Kodi is garbage. If you are on private trackers then it is a waste of time.


Snub you're talking out of your arse.

Best stay out of this one son.

----------


## boloa

A very good addon for watching Sport is *The Robin Hood Peoples List*

Here's a link to show you how to add it to your TV Digibox .... * Robinhood Project IPTV addon for KODI* 

Once downloaded open it up in the Video Addons section and click on *SPORT* > *MONEY SPORT* >* HQ LIVE SPORTS CHANNELS* ( though there are other options that work well ) 



All the Games that are showing live come up by the Channel location ( as Picture's below )

----------


## klong toey

Latest one  have tried lots of channels most seem to be working.

*cCloud IPTV Features*
Channels include live TV, movies, TV shows, premium radio, and news channels.https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-how-to-install-ccloud-iptv-for-kodi/

----------


## can123

^

Thank you, it's excellent. Now what can I use for Thai films and programmes,please ?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Read the thread, its first mentioned in the second post. Post 14 is good

----------


## can123

> Read the thread, its first mentioned in the second post. Post 14 is good


I read all the threads but the ones listed did not work. I'll try again.

----------


## Dillinger

Israelive 

It only has one L

In case you messed that up like I did first time :Smile: 

That's Post #14, all the channels worked when I finally got it going

----------


## can123

Thanks for putting me back to post 14. It doesn't work on my version of Kodi but I have found a link which does 

https://seo-michael.co.uk/tutorial-h...o-add-on-kodi/


No idea why instructions at 14 did not work for me but all is well now.

Cheers !

----------


## boloa

The NEW All In One Repo!   :Wink: 

The NEW All In One Repo! | tekto

----------


## baldrick

so far kodi has been very hot and cold

repos die in the arse never know if a stream is going to work - even if it worked the day before

I was getting a stutter on playback , regular as - could watch it on the router realtime bandwidth - no amount of QoS adjustments seemed to make it smooth even though there is ample bandwidth available

I have ended up just using the browsec and the itv website at fullscreen in a chromw window for the rugby - a little bit of adjusting the QoS setting in my router and its is nice and smooth at full resolution

the NRL grand final I watched in the browser as I could not get any of the rugby streams to work - same with the AFL grand final

kodi might be great for playing movies from some outside storage or some such , but for live television it suxors so far 

I still cannot see it replacing torrents and browser based live tv until it gets some sort of real P2P streaming in place

----------


## klong toey

I had buffering issues but used the fix below worked for me.
As for live television when i find a  good source that works most of the time, i add it to super favorites.Watched WSB,BSB on Sunday never had any trouble 9 hours viewing time Eurosport 2.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I had buffering issues but used the fix below worked for me.
> As for live television when i find a  good source that works most of the time, i add it to super favorites.Watched WSB,BSB on Sunday never had any trouble 9 hours viewing time Eurosport 2.


That is such a badly made video it's hard to see, but it looks like they're suggest 0-Cache. From the Kodi Wiki:




> Note: The zero cache mode/settings does not improve video buffering or performance.


And it's no good on things like Fire TV Sticks either.

You're better using Tuxen or Mickeys XML.

----------


## klong toey

^Yes zero cache it worked on my Nexus 7.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^Yes zero cache it worked on my Nexus 7.


I doubt it.

Caching is explained better here:

HOW-TO:Modify the video cache - Kodi

But there are two pre-written XMLs in Maintenance tool.

If you read the above it will explain what they do.

----------


## boloa

> so far kodi has been very hot and cold
> 
> repos die in the arse never know if a stream is going to work - even if it worked the day before
> 
> I was getting a stutter on playback , regular as - could watch it on the router realtime bandwidth - no amount of QoS adjustments seemed to make it smooth even though there is ample bandwidth available
> 
> I have ended up just using the browsec and the itv website at fullscreen in a chromw window for the rugby - a little bit of adjusting the QoS setting in my router and its is nice and smooth at full resolution
> 
> the NRL grand final I watched in the browser as I could not get any of the rugby streams to work - same with the AFL grand final
> ...



I have to agree with all of what Baldrick has written...the only way I could watch live watchable HD-ish EPL Games last week was with P2P Sports and Plexus. I found streams on my computer browsers from sites like Frontrowsports and MamaHD but the quality wasn't very good  :Sad:  
I did a clean install a few weeks ago and couldn't get Pluxes to upload the acestream modules but a guy on FB gave me a link for Plexus and it worked a treat ,so I'm all up and running again  :Smile:  
 If anyone is have trouble with Plexus then try this .

Zippyshare.com - program.plexus.zip

this is the new zip for Plexus...uninstall the old Plexus if it's not working  and the install it again from the zip above ...the acestream modules ( you must have the Acestrean Client addon in Programs first ) will start to upload when you go into *Programs* and click on *Plexus*....it will ask you about sopcast first ( which you don't need ) and just click OK and then the AS Modules will start to download. But as I have said in an earlier post, you must use the *P2P Sport* addon ( the green and white one ) not the P2P stream addon ( the orange and black one )  :Wink: 


PS....I do think some of my streaming problems are down to me being out in the sticks with a unstable TOT 10MB connection, my friend in Pattaya with 40MB connection has very few buffering problems !!

----------


## klong toey

Live television seems okay here in the UK sky 1 and sky movie channels are okay.
Same for Thai channel 3 and 7 quite a few channels like quest,Dave the BBC channels all on the film on addon work okay as well.
But will test when back in Bangkok in a couple of weeks time to see how well Kodi works there.

----------


## boloa

> Live television seems okay here in the UK sky 1 and sky movie channels are okay.
> Same for Thai channel 3 and 7 quite a few channels like quest,Dave the BBC channels all on the film on addon work okay as well.
> But will test when back in Bangkok in a couple of weeks time to see how well Kodi works there.


I'm sure it will work the same in BKK as does in the UK  if you have a good ISP in Bangkok with good speeds. My Kodi works fine for watching TV most of the time but on Football nights at the weekends it all seem to go pear shaped with the addons giving up the ghost in most case's....... apart from the Plexus streams!!

----------


## Dillinger

> will test when back in Bangkok in a couple of weeks time to see how well Kodi works there


My Kodi android box is ethernet-plugged into my 30 meg broadband. Works a treat on Saturday mornings and afternoons until them damn Thais finish work. 

That's the same time someone at True pushes a button to release 50,000 pythons undergroumd to strangle your broadband.

Also the reason there's no bubonic plague here

----------


## baldrick

> PS....I do think some of my streaming problems are down to me being out in the sticks with a unstable TOT 10MB connection


I went from TOT ADSL to TOT fibre - I get the 20/2 megs as promised to TOT bangkok - I am rural medium town - sangkha - TRUE just hung some fibre around and were touting for custom but I am happy with the TOT 

it slows a bit overseas , but I regularly get 2 MegaBytes per sec on yify torrents







> I did a clean install a few weeks ago


I will give this a try also and see how it works

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> I did a clean install a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> I will give this a try also and see how it works


I was watching the Darts last night, the first screen shot is Skysports 1 on UK Turks ( the same quality streams could be found on sports Devil ) .  The second screen shot is the same Skysports 1 but streaming with Plexus.I think most will agree the Plexus stream is the better quality  :Wink:  






But on a Saturday if you can find a working stream from NBCSN which shows the EPL , they always seem to be good quality streams on most of the addons like Vdub25 and Phoenix with no buffering......for me anyway  :Smile:

----------


## boloa

Here's a new addon thats worth a try  :Wink:  

Install UK Tv Now AddOn on your Kodi device - Best for Kodi

----------


## boloa

> Here's a new addon thats worth a try  
> 
> Install UK Tv Now AddOn on your Kodi device - Best for Kodi


UPDATE

Just hold back on installing this. MK has pushed an update that breaks the add-on. On his Twitter timeline he says he is in contact with UK TV so will have to wait for further updates.
 :Sad:

----------


## klong toey

I upgraded my Nexus 7 to marshmallow the other day, Kodi keeps crashing now.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I upgraded my Nexus 7 to marshmallow the other day, Kodi keeps crashing now.


Upgrade Kodi to Jarvis then.

----------


## boloa

This is my selection of Addons I'm using at the moment  :Smile:  





I've just install the new* UK TV Now* addon today and if it stays working then lots of the other addons may become redundant  :Wink: 

Here's the zip....   https://www.dropbox.com/s/k9sol27vtd...hhhhh.zip?dl=0

----------


## klong toey

*Ares Wizard.*



Simple way to install Builds,repositories.




INSTALL THE BEST KODI WIZARD EVER Ares Wizard, Not a Build! - Kodi Isengard

----------


## snakeeyes

*Navi-X  is great for the films and a lot more .
*
https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-ins...avix-for-xbmc/

----------


## boloa

> *Ares Wizard.*
> 
> 
> 
> Simple way to install Builds,repositories.


I found that most of the Builds look OK but get outdated very quickly as addons are going down all the time ....I have 4 stalker clones and can always get 2 or 3 to work most days to watch most TV .

This is my selection of Addons I'm using at the moment  and all can be found easily with Google  :Wink:

----------


## snakeeyes

*Navi-X great site , took pic with phone i'm stoned , 
*

----------


## Dillinger

Lube tube :rofl:

----------


## david44

uk turks is good

----------


## boloa

> *Ares Wizard.*
> 
> INSTALL THE BEST KODI WIZARD EVER Ares Wizard, Not a Build! - Kodi Isengard



NJM Soccer ... a great addon for EPL 3pm KO's 


The news is that NJMSoccer has decided to pull his fantastic Addon due to it being Copied and Pasted in its entirety into the Kodiland Add-on, needless to say there was no permission granted for this and NJMSoccer was rightly furious so has Pulled the Addon until he can tighten up Security on it.

But it can still be found in the RobinHood Project addon  which can be installed through the Ares wizard  :Wink:

----------


## klong toey

> I found that most of the Builds look OK but get outdated very quickly as addons are going down all the time ....I have 4 stalker clones and can always get 2 or 3 to work most days to watch most TV .


Yes builds do  get outdated quickly,but if your new to Kodi easy way to install things until you get the hang of it.

----------


## Dillinger

Got shot of my forever buffering tv add ons  for the Charleyboy recommended 'The beast'

And its the mutts nutz

The built in  video player is the bollox too

https://seo-michael.co.uk/the-beast-build-for-kodi/

----------


## harrybarracuda

The Alpha is a good addon for movies and TV series.

----------


## Dillinger

^Gets panned here

https://cazwall.com/alpha-add-on-vod...ow-to-install/

What other builds can you compare it to H?

----------


## klong toey

Working ok for me.

----------


## Dillinger

Get rid of that shit, get the beast and let me know whats best :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

> Get rid of that shit, get the beast and let me know whats best


You can compare first.

----------


## harrybarracuda

All these builds are shite.

Just build your own.

Simples.

----------


## klong toey

.......



> The Alpha is a good addon for movies and TV series.






> All these builds are shite.
> 
> Just build your own.
> 
> Simples.

----------


## klong toey

Not impressed so far.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> The Alpha is a good addon for movies and TV series.
> ...


Yeah a Build is not the same as an Addon.

People create builds full of addons, usually with custom skins and godawful fonts, backgrounds and colour schemes because they think it looks "cool".

Just get a decent skin like Titan and install the addons you want - like The Alpha, Exodus, CCloud, etc.

And hey presto, you have your own build.

Now do you have a fucking clue what we're on about?

 :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

^That's exactly what I have been doing.  :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

The Beast sucks The Alpha runs and loads much better has better menu's. 
Going to uninstall both of them now and go back to basics.

----------


## klong toey

That's better back to basics is best.

----------


## Dillinger

Hmmmmm. Just tried watching a porno




Help!!!

----------


## snakeeyes

*^
Openload , It's been  like that 5 weeks on everything , just use another link ,  
*

----------


## barrylad66

does anyone know of a decent add on to watch cycling such as the tours?
i have all the usual suspect such as fusion,phoenix,sport devil,navi but i cant find anything that streams any cycling. doing my nut in as i need my fix of the vuealta.... :Confused:

----------


## snakeeyes

> does anyone know of a decent add on to watch cycling such as the tours?
> i have all the usual suspect such as fusion,phoenix,sport devil,navi but i cant find anything that streams any cycling. doing my nut in as i need my fix of the vuealta....


Mobdro has all the sports

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's theee eeeend of the buildssss as we know it....




> As you may be aware Kodi 17.0 Krypton is due to be released to the public soon, with this latest release Team Kodi have been hard at work trying to clean up Kodi’s image.
> Kodi has been under the spotlight recently because people are fully loading Android boxes with Kodi setup wizards or Kodi builds. Once these wizards or builds are added to Kodi the user will have a choice of Movies, Sports, TV shows, Live TV all with colourful backgrounds to match.
> 
> Now Team kodi has had enough, with the release of kodi 17.0 Krypton. *All wizards and builds have been blocked and will fail to install the vital kodi add-ons and backgrounds.*


https://www.entertainmentbox.com/kod...odi-17-0-kodi/

----------


## klong toey

Just installed a new build today all sky channels are working will check the rest out over the next few day.I installed it using Ares Wizard info can be found using link below.Build is good on my tablet sometimes they are not all compatible touch screen is working and scrolling smoothly.  Btw Alpha addon no longer working.

https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-ins...es-build-kodi/

----------


## harrybarracuda

https://www.kodiapps.com/addons-chart

----------


## Thaimato

Nice link, very interesting - thanks!   :sexy:

----------


## spliff

Just bought a player s912 chip. Running android marshmallows. gonna set it up tomorrow.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just bought a player s912 chip. Running android marshmallows. gonna set it up tomorrow.


https://www.kodiapps.com/hardware-chart

----------


## can123

I have just ordered an Amazon Firestick in the Black Friday sale. ( £24.99)

I understand that Kodi can be loaded on this. Which add-ons are the best, please ? Pretend that I am actually in Thailand, not in the UK when making recommendations. Interests are sport, news, TV soaps for wife, movies, music, just about everything.

Thank you.

----------


## snakeeyes

Install Kodi




Install the bottom 3 then

Specto fork





Mobdro




Turk great for films

----------


## tlcwaterfall

> I have just ordered an Amazon Firestick in the Black Friday sale. ( £24.99)
> 
> I understand that Kodi can be loaded on this. Which add-ons are the best, please ? Pretend that I am actually in Thailand, not in the UK when making recommendations. Interests are sport, news, TV soaps for wife, movies, music, just about everything.
> 
> Thank you.


With the Thai tv if you install Phoenix add on you will have a nice selection of Thai tv there as well as many other programs you will like.

There are also good Thai tv apps available on the net. Look at Aptoide app store.

----------


## Dillinger

you only need one add on Katie and its called Exodus

all the movies and tv shows are on it and its regularly updated

----------


## snakeeyes

> you only need one add on Katie and its called Exodus
> 
> all the movies and tv shows are on it and its regularly updated



Install Exodus Addon Kodi - Movies and TV Genesis replacement

----------


## Dillinger

> a nice selection of Thai tv


well there's an oxymoron

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> 
> you only need one add on Katie and its called Exodus
> 
> all the movies and tv shows are on it and its regularly updated
> 
> 
> 
> Install Exodus Addon Kodi - Movies and TV Genesis replacement


Exodus is number 8 in the current hit parade.


https://www.kodiapps.com/addons-chart

----------


## Dillinger

> *TOP BEST WORKING KODI Video Add-ons November 2016*
> 
>                                                                  By                 WirelessHack                  |          November 20, 2016                  
> 
> 
>  Here are the new Poll results from October.
> 
> *Poll Results With Exodus*







> Since Exodus has been dominating as the most popular Kodi add-on we have split up the Poll.
> 
> One Poll will include Exodus and another exclude it. Hopefully this will  help give a better picture for the top add-ons being used beside  Exodus.





> *Poll Results Without Exodus*





It's that good that they have to run a poll excluding it :Smile: 




http://www.wirelesshack.org/top-best...o-add-ons.html

----------


## snakeeyes

*^^
Cheers Harry , I put Silent Hunter on the Kodi great pic and sound I'm watching Ben Whore , 
*

----------


## klong toey

Ares wizard seems to be having a few issues can download builds but doesn't install them.I tried another wizard yesterday and installed mammoth build most add ons seem to be working haven't tried them all yet can download from the link below. 
Index of /bcwiz

----------


## redhaze

Not sure I understand the purpose of those builds. Why not just put on the add-ons you personally want without all the clog?

Anyway, I have kodi and crap ton of add ons but rarely use it. Too many resolution and stream quality issues. Downloads are still where its at.

----------


## Slick

Kodi sucks I gave up on it. Fuck a bunch of turd quality streams with Audio of 1972 era television.

----------


## redhaze

I agree. I think its more suited to beginners who had other family members buy them a fire stick or whatever and install it for them. I hooked my parents and my uncle up with one and they can't get enough. But they don't know what the hell they are doing with anything. Kids probably like it too

----------


## klong toey

No it isn't depends what you use it for i don't use it for live streaming.
Motor Replays can find any MOTO GP,WSBK,BSB race going back at least 3 years so i can watch any race i want.
The other day fancied a bit of syfy so watched a couple of episode of Babylon 5 good quality and no problem streaming.
The people that moan about Kodi just don't understand how to use it maybe they should chuck out their dial up modems.

----------


## redhaze

> i don't use it for live streaming


Neither do I




> just don't understand how to use it maybe they should chuck out their dial up modems


LMAO. No

----------


## Slick

> The people that moan about Kodi just don't understand how to use it maybe they should chuck out their dial up modems.


Nah. It sucks donkey penis. It's decent enough for a freebie, but I'd gladly pay for a service with full HD & modern audio. Kodi & its addons don't provide that. 

And:

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/17...0-50-mbps.html (I upgraded to 3BB 200/50 Mbps Fiber Package for 1200/Month - "Slow" Wifi Speed?)

----------


## boloa

> No it isn't depends what you use it for i don't use it for live streaming.
> Motor Replays can find any MOTO GP,WSBK,BSB race going back at least 3 years so i can watch any race i want.
> The other day fancied a bit of syfy so watched a couple of episode of Babylon 5 good quality and no problem streaming.
> The people that moan about Kodi just don't understand how to use it maybe they should chuck out their dial up modems.


I concur ....even though I use more APP's/APK's these days.
I mainly use Kodi for watching catch-up on the BBC player and ITV Player ( without a VPN ) ..in fact I watched Billy Connolly: Portrait of a Lifetime on the BBC player add-on this afternoon......9.5/10  :Smile:  

BTW..if anybody wants to watch UK TV with a FREE one day catchup then try this site  :Wink:  .....  Teatime TV (2) 

 

 



Use the TV Guide to chose the program/Channel you wish to view and the page will change and you just click the play button.
By left clicking on the screen it will take you to full screen or use the 24 hour time bar at the bottom of the screen to chose a program you may have missed .Use the stop button on the top bar to take you back to the TV Guide

PS...I think it only works in Asia!!!

The thing I like the most is, when you click on a live program it starts at the beginning ,so you don't miss anything.  :Smile: 
Also the 24 catchup works very well and I still can't believe this is FREE  as many sites charge for this type of service !!

----------


## Slick

But I don't wanna watch U.K. Tv  :Sad:

----------


## boloa

> But I don't wanna watch U.K. Tv


What do you want to watch ??? .... do you just have a PC or and Android Box for the TV.

Maybe I could give you a few pointers for Kodi add-ons or Android APP's  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> But I don't wanna watch U.K. Tv


Well what do you want to watch?

----------


## iambrunoben

Yes follow this guide for install Covenant Kodi. http://mykodiaddons.com/install-covenant-kodi/

----------


## snakeeyes

*^
That doesn't work here is the new one that works Genesis reborn ,*  :Smile: 

How To Install Genesis Reborn Addon Kodi 17-17.4 Krypton | WirelesSHack

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *^
> That doesn't work*


Then you're doing it wrong.

----------


## snakeeyes

*^
I install all my addons that doesn't work the media repo one it says on the same page how to install phoenix  that is gone .*

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *^
> I install all my addons that doesn't work the media repo one it says on the same page how to install phoenix  that is gone .*


Yes mate but Covenant replaced Exodus and it works fine.

The best three are:

Covenant
Elysium
The Pyramid

Anyone who installs those three will be hard pushed to run out of shit to watch.

----------


## JasonSmith

Download the Official Showbox APK and Live NetTV APK from here to stream or download movies, tv shows on your android devices.
I have used both of this apps and it's working great.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Anyone who installs those three will be hard pushed to run out of shit to watch.


 Jeff's struggling.

----------


## Begbie

https://troypoint.com/install-neptune-rising-kodi/

Neptune Rising seems better than Exodus. Lots of HD links.

----------


## harrybarracuda

https://kodiapps.com/addons-chart

----------


## harrybarracuda

I don't really use Kodi except for streaming addons.

However, yesterday I set up a couple of boxes for a friend of mine after she complained that none of her addons were working. It was still running Kodi 16.x, so I wiped everything and added Neptune, Placenta, and a couple of other top ten ones.

What surprised me is how many links one had to go through to actually find one that played; this seems to be a problem across all addons.

Has anyone else noticed this? If so, what do you think? Are hosting servers dying or do you think the MPAA are chucking sinkholes out there?

And yes, I stuck on Showbox, Modbro and Terrarium for her, so she's got plenty to watch.

----------


## boloa

Don't use Kodi much these days 

For those using android I've been using  Morpheus TV works best with https://trakt.tv for TV Series as it doesn't have a Favorites option like Terrarium TV but OK for Films if you can't be arsed with Trakt.tv
You need to go into the apps settings and turn of Subs though or it spends ages looking for them.

Download here...... Download Morpheus TV 1.48 APK For Android

----------


## klong toey

Not having any issues at the moment just used motor replays worked perfectly .I only use cCloud, Placenta  and motor replays these days no problems.I did notice addons not working on my tablet worked on my laptop not sure why though but both ok at the moment.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yeah Placenta is OK, as is Neptune, but I'm talking about the number of scraped entries that won't play. Seems a lot higher than usual or is it maybe my government firewall?

Maybe I'll try with a VPN.

----------


## Denniss1001

I found Kodi back in '16 and I've never looked back since. It's honestly the hardest thing to earn when you're starting off with it. But once you understand how Kodi works, everything becomes a walk in the park. There are two primary things that make Kodi work:

1. Repositories
2. Add-ons

First you get yourself a repository also known as a repository, then you use that repo to get the addon. A repo can be installed by going into the file manager, then adding source then clicking on the empty section, then adding the URL and clicking OK. Once you're done go back to main menu then addons and then the box icon at the top left. then click on install from zip file, click on the zip file you just downloaded a while ago by entering the URL over that empty section. That'll install the repo.

Now is the turn to install the addon you want. To do that, go one step back and now click on install from repository this time. once that's done. you will now have both the repo and the addon you wanted. now go all the way back to the home screen and then click on the addon you installed. run it and find the stream you're looking for. If you're looking for some addons to try out, you can start with these Kodi live TV addons if you want.

----------


## snakeeyes

*How to Install Terrarium TV on Fire Stick Kodi*

----------


## zubairkhanzhk

Helpful thread,
Checkout the list of best kodui addons in 2018 which are still working: https://www.reviewsdir.com/best-kodi-add-ons/

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Helpful thread,
> Checkout the list of best kodui addons in 2018 which are still working: https://www.reviewsdir.com/best-kodi-add-ons/



That's well out of date.

Better to keep an eye out here.

https://rarbgto.org/torrent/h129b6g

Placenta, Yoda and Neptune Rising are still my goto's for movies and TV.

----------


## lom

^ Why do you link to a movie?

----------


## Dillinger

^ ........On a torrent site :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ ........On a torrent site


Doh!

 :Smile: 

Because movies normally appear on torrent sites before they filter down to the Addons, and I tend to use torrents for new stuff for that reason. That was in my paste buffer and obviously this didn't copy:

https://kodiapps.com/addons-chart


That's better.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Pragmatic

> ^ Why do you link to a movie?





> ^ ........On a torrent site


Can you imagine the profanities that Harry'd wrote if someone else had made the same mistake?   ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Can you imagine the profanities that Harry'd wrote if someone else had made the same mistake?


Fill your boots, no point in dishing it out if one can't take it.

 :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

Yep.  That is the sort of gaffe butterfluffer would make  :Smile: 

Was the movie torrent  " ladyboys stretch your rectum 6" ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yep.  That is the sort of gaffe butterfluffer would make 
> 
> Was the movie torrent  " ladyboys stretch your rectum 6" ?


If it had been Buttplug, without a doubt.

As it is, it's Avengers: Infinity War which I'd posted in the recommendations thread.

Not that I've seen it, it might be shit.

----------

